# OpenSMTPD on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE



## gpatrick (May 15, 2012)

I am trying to build OpenSMTPD on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and am running into errors.

I downloaded automake 1.9 and ran *configure* but it didn't create a Makefile.in, so then I downloaded automake 1.5 and ran *configure* which also failed to create a Makefile.in.  At that point I ran *automake* in the directory which did create the Makefile.in.

[cmd=]# ./configure --with-libevent-dir=/usr/local --with-bsd-auth[/cmd]

Ran successfully, but when I run *make* I get:

```
# make
cd .  && CONFIG_FILES= CONFIG_HEADERS=config.h  /bin/sh ./config.status
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: config.h is unchanged
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing libtool commands
make  all-recursive
Making all in openbsd-compat
"Makefile", line 203: Could not find .deps/base64.Po
"Makefile", line 204: Could not find .deps/basename.Po
"Makefile", line 205: Could not find .deps/bsd-arc4random.Po
"Makefile", line 206: Could not find .deps/bsd-closefrom.Po
"Makefile", line 207: Could not find .deps/bsd-getpeereid.Po
"Makefile", line 208: Could not find .deps/bsd-waitpid.Po
"Makefile", line 209: Could not find .deps/daemon.Po
"Makefile", line 210: Could not find .deps/dirname.Po
"Makefile", line 211: Could not find .deps/entropy.Po
"Makefile", line 212: Could not find .deps/fgetln.Po
"Makefile", line 213: Could not find .deps/fmt_scaled.Po
"Makefile", line 214: Could not find .deps/fparseln.Po
"Makefile", line 215: Could not find .deps/getopt.Po
"Makefile", line 216: Could not find .deps/imsg-buffer.Po
"Makefile", line 217: Could not find .deps/imsg.Po
"Makefile", line 218: Could not find .deps/mktemp.Po
"Makefile", line 219: Could not find .deps/setproctitle.Po
"Makefile", line 220: Could not find .deps/setresguid.Po
"Makefile", line 221: Could not find .deps/strlcat.Po
"Makefile", line 222: Could not find .deps/strlcpy.Po
"Makefile", line 223: Could not find .deps/strmode.Po
"Makefile", line 224: Could not find .deps/strsep.Po
"Makefile", line 225: Could not find .deps/strtonum.Po
"Makefile", line 226: Could not find .deps/utimes.Po
"Makefile", line 227: Could not find .deps/vis.Po
"Makefile", line 228: Could not find .deps/xmalloc.Po
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/opensmtpd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/opensmtpd.
```

There is no .deps directory either and nowhere are there any .Po files.

Has anyone successfully compiled OpenSMTPD on FreeBSD and if so, what did you do?


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2012)

It's in ports already, mail/opensmtpd.


----------



## kpa (May 16, 2012)

Word of warning, the port overwrites /etc/mail/mailer.conf on install without questions. Luckily it does the right thing on uninstall and restores the previous version of the file.


----------

